#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Συμπλήρωση Ε3 με ζημία και μεταφορά στοιχείων στο Ε1

## spapako

Για το οικονομικό έτος 2013 έχω μεγαλύτερες δαπάνες από έσοδα οπότε υπάρχει ζημία για τη χρήση (υπάρχουν όλα τα σχετικά παραστατικά).

Συμπληρώνοντας τον πίνακα Ι του Ε3 προκύπτουν κέρδη αυτοελέγχου τα οποία μπαίνουν αναγκαστικά στο πεδίο 141 (το μεγαλύτερο των λογιστικών κερδών που δεν υπάρχουν και των κερδών αυτοελέγχου), ποσό το οποίο πρέπει να μεταφερθεί και στο Ε1.

Προσπάθησα να συμπληρώσω το 511 του πίνακα Δ του Ε1 για ζημία στο έτος, αλλά μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι πρέπει το πεδίο 141 του Ε3 να συμφωνεί με το πεδίο 501 του Ε1. Δηλαδή πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να συμπληρώσω κέρδη αυτοελέγχου στο Ε1, δηλ. να κάνω περαίωση για τη χρήση? Κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά 

Μήπως δεν πρέπει να συμπληρώσω καθόλου τον πίνακα Στ)στ του Ε3 - πεδίο 344 για ακαθάριστα έσοδα με εξωλογιστικό προσδιορισμό? Κοιτώντας το περυσινό Ε3 που υπέβαλε λογιστής, έχω βάλει τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα βάσει βιβλίων στο 344. Επίσης στο πεδίο 359 (συντελεστής καθαρού κέρδους) έχω βάλει 26% όπως πέρυσι, σωστό είναι αυτό?

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα, αυτοέλενχο δεν μπορείς  να κάνεις χωρίς υπογραφή λογιστή . Και επιπλέον αφού εμφανίζεις ζημίες σε αυτοέλεγχο θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις επιπλέον ποσό σε Φ.Π.Α .

----------

